# EAST CHINA, MI:"Blaze" - 5 y/o Sable - NEEDS RESCUE OR HOME!!!



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*"Blaze" was e-mailed to me by a rescue friend to help network. 

Blaze is 5 y/o and was found abandoned at a vacant house. A kind lady took him in and is paying for him to be boarded, but cannot continue to do this indefinitely. Blaze really needs to find a home or rescue and this is an urgent situation, but he doesn't fit the "Urgent" criteria to post him in that section since he is not in a kill shelter.

I will post what I was told about him as well as the contact information. I do not have any other information. If you'd like to know more about him, please contact Sue at the e-mail address given below.

"Blaze is not completely housebroken also not crate trained. He is skinny as well. Probably not good with cats, would be okay with older kids. No aggression with people but he might knock a toddler down. I did have him here for a few days but he did not get along with my male great pyr. He did do fine with my male setters tho.....but he's not good with some other males. He has been all vetted, including blood work.
I really didn't have room when I took him but he was being kept outside with no shelter at a vacant house."

East China, MI is northeast of Detroit.

Contact: Sue: [email protected] 










*


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for Blaze


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

Contact Griffin Shepherds. He will find a way to rescue this pretty GS. Check him out on Facebook. He's awesome. He just rescued 2 GS and he's rescuing 2 more. I hope this helps. He has his phone number on Facebook. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

Poor baby... he is so pretty. I do not understand how things like this can happen


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

> Contact Griffin Shepherds. He will find a way to rescue this pretty GS. Check him out on Facebook. He's awesome. He just rescued 2 GS and he's rescuing 2 more. I hope this helps. He has his phone number on Facebook.


Thanks for the lead - I have passed it along to the lady who is currently paying for Blaze to be boarded and looking for rescue help.


----------

